# the French way



## josk1

Hi everyone,

Just wanted to share the result of a two-year adventure. It all began with this:









I've worked down there every time I could (every time my wife would let me... :whistling
All the electrical, structural (wood), decoration is home made... with my two little hands!

This was the 3D project of the room:









The only thing I didn't do myself is the sound system and all the electronics of course. I let my friend Romain from GKF do the sound system which is a 7.4
Here's the full family ready to be placed all around the room:










The front wall, behind the screen (375 x 160 cm, which is 12'4 x 5'3 I think) looks like this now (blue LED ribons on)










With the screen down and the LED on:










And this is the room with the lights on (2700 K LED bulbs)



















Finaly the control room, behind the back wall:










This is it. Now I can enjoy !! :bigsmile:


----------



## josk1

do you guys see the pictures? :nerd:


----------



## Lumen

Strange, they show up in your OP when I type my reply.
I think you need to have 5 posts before you can include images.
It's easy! Just add some posts here.


----------



## josk1

I guess you're right, I'll try that


----------



## josk1

Maybe I'll have to re-post everything...
Let's see :scratch:


----------



## josk1

Nope, still not working
Too bad...


----------



## Lumen

Don't give up yet! I'll try to get help from an administrator...


----------



## Lumen

_*But first...*_
Have you followed the instructions found here?


----------



## josk1

Well I' don't need to attach photos or anything else.
I have them all on my "cloud", just need to link them.

Dude it's kinda complicated to post out here... :scratch:


----------



## Lumen

To link to your image, use the icon indicated below:


----------



## josk1

new try... (but that's the way i've don it before!)


----------



## josk1

I'll be a doomed!!!

anyway, here's a repost then:


Hi everyone,

Just wanted to share the result of a two-year adventure. It all began with this:









I've worked down there every time I could (every time my wife would let me... :whistling
All the electrical, structural (wood), decoration is home made... with my two little hands!

This was the 3D project of the room:









The only thing I didn't do myself is the sound system and all the electronics of course. I let my friend Romain from GKF do the sound system which is a 7.4
Here's the full family ready to be placed all around the room:










The front wall, behind the screen (375 x 160 cm, which is 12'4 x 5'3 I think) looks like this now (blue LED ribons on)










With the screen down and the LED on:










And this is the room with the lights on (2700 K LED bulbs)



















Finaly the control room, behind the back wall:










This is it. Now I can enjoy !! :bigsmile:


----------



## Lumen

You're welcome.


----------



## josk1

Thanx Lumen... sorry, it's just that I'm kinda @ work, and I post this between two patients :innocent:


----------



## Lumen

It's all good. And mean "all" 
What an impressive speaker array!
Very, very nice room. Congratulations!


----------



## josk1

They are all GKF.
The sound's really just amazing. I re-discover the sound in about all movies!
Sometimes, just for fun, I compare what I've heard down there to what it sounds on TV... most of the time you just don't hear anything.

The most flagrant example was in Oblivion: when he tries to come out of the library (@ ~19 min) and the cable brakes. On TV you just hear a little boomie of the broken cable. In the theater (with those amazing four 12" SUBs) you get a wide and deep BOOOOOOoooom that last 10 seconds or so and makes your gut blend


----------



## Lumen

Yes, I can see from the blue picture where your friend has taken care of speaker placement and toe-in. Those subwoofers look like they pack a serious punch! Care to tell us more about room construction (framing, walls, acoustic treatments, etc.)?


----------



## Peter Loeser

Great looking room! Very nice work.

Love this view:


josk1 said:


> With the screen down and the LED on:


----------



## JBrax

Very impressive looking room! I'll bet the sound is amazing!


----------



## josk1

Thanx guys,

Here's a bit of history then!
The main structure is wood. I used 2*4 sticks. This structure has been complitely uncoupled from the concrete structure of the house with rubber padding. Over here we call that principle : "box in the box". Because I've created a whole new volume uncoupled from the existing one. Even the OSB floor stand on rubber padds.

Here's the front of the structure. You can see the air duct: fresh air coming from outside through a sound killer box:









Back of the room. There's the platform for the back row. Again 2*4 structure on rubber padds. You can also spot the 4 cases for the surrounds.









There is the electonics shelves. OSB structure, 10" each which leaves enough room for I need.









The switchboard completed. On the lower row there is two Chacon modules to control the lighting of the room with a remote control.









This is the view of the platform with all the glass wool in the walls. I used a wintering sail (for trees) to keep the wool coming out.









Same view with the OSB floor:









Front wall with a white sheet for tests:









Starting the acoustic ceiling : Rockfon Color-All with X-system which hides the supporting structure (a real pain in the _donkey_ :sweat: but the result is spectacular)









Ceiling in place









Starting the side panel (acoustic deflectors)









Deflectors filled with glass wool









Pillars for speackers in the front wall. Theye're made of concrete blocks, on steel plates that are layed on acoustic panels (all in all these 5 babies weight around 1,300kg!!! )... again: uncoupling to lower the tansmission of sound to the rest of the house!









Front wall filled in with glass wool and ready to get the speackers in !









Black carpet in place. 7-hour-job since I decided to keep it in one piece from the front wall to the end of the control room!!!! Was worth it, again very nice result!









Aluminum step corners and all couchs in place.









Cable sleeving, because I like it nice from A to Z!









Side pannels (deflectors) getting cover with MDF pannels and black fabric.









My source: a home made PC (intel core i7 6700K, 16Go of RAM, ZOTAC GTX 970 AMP extreme core edition, Blu-Ray, etc.)









The front wall covered in black fabric and the screen fram ready to get its white canvas (cine-screen Reference 4K)
The two little speackers ar small SONY I used for a month or two, waiting for the real ones to come )









Schroeder's panel getting done then with the coat on:


















Speackers getting done too (thanx to Romain, from GKF, I got to get a peack to this part that you usually don't)
L C and R









surrounds









Subwoofers









Surrounds in place


















And finally a bit of deco, the theater entrance!


----------



## kevin360

Wow, the French way is exceptionnel et beau!


----------



## Lumen

You are quite the craftsman, sir!


----------



## josk1

Thanx guys!
Here's a few more pictures taken yesterday:


----------



## ippo

That looks truly beautiful! Great work! ?


----------



## NBPk402

Looks great, excellent craftsmanship too!


----------



## josk1

And I finaly managed to get nice pictures with blue LEDs on!



















Happy holidays to y'all!!!


----------



## Peter Loeser

josk1 said:


> And I finaly managed to get nice pictures with blue LEDs on!
> 
> Happy holidays to y'all!!!


Beautiful!!


----------



## AU26

I like it French.
7.4 system it has to be rocking the house (HT Room) almost full earthquake.
Very nice.

Cheers from Australia
Zoran


----------



## josk1

Thx man, it does quite a bit of noise and you do feel the "ground" shaking beneath you when it all goes crazy. The beginning of SPECTRE for example is just awesome!
It's been awhile now, but I have a few new pictures a good friend of mine made (with his best photo skills than mine ;-) )
































































and here we are... up to nine folks... but a bit too much then :laugh2:


----------



## josk1

NB: the purple colors comes out of the mixing of BLUE-LEDs et WARM-WHITE SPOTS !!
the LEDs are really BLUE, ans only BLUE !:wink2:


----------



## Todd Anderson

Fantastic pictures! Beautiful home theater! WOW!!!


----------



## ColdChuck

Très belle salle. À vrai dire c'est une des plus belles salles de cinéma que j'ai vu. Moderne, raffinée mais sans exagération.


----------



## josk1

Thanx guys !!

Pour info, la salle devrait être publiée prochainement dans les années laser... en septembre peut-être, je croise les doigts ;-)


----------



## Owen Bartley

Awesome theatre. The design, the colour, the unique look... Really nice. The speakers look good too, I'll have to look into them. Must have great dynamic range. 

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## josk1

Well if you need more info on the speakers : http://www.g-k-f.com/ :wink2:


----------



## Owen Bartley

Aaahh, merci! 

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## thrillcat

Fantastic room! Great attention to detail. Enjoy!


----------



## Crazyshakespeare

Would you mind sharing the plans for your side walls or at least share how you achieve this look...I have some ideas but wondering if you have a more simple way to achieve the look?


----------

